# cd1 pillcd 2,tomorrow....



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well ladies i go on the pill from tomorro.had been spotting since friday and full flow today so satrt the pill tomorrow.theyre sending the nasal spray out to me what part is this for?she says that i sahll be on pill for probably 3/4wks or so.then do i have a bleed? then nasal spray? or pill then nasal then a bleedtotally confused...not good at all this as it is our first go.is the nasal spray down reg part so i might presume its before a bleed?... 

oh ladies give me a clue

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya honey

Yay your finally off 

Fab news that ur starting the pill tomorrow

The nasal spray is the down reg drugs
You should have a bleed after a week or maybe two then comes the baseline scan

If at that point both you and your recipient are ready u will move onto stims and also the scans but your clinic will advise when these will be during stimming as everyone is different

Hope this helps a little

Emxx


----------

